# Need Battery Pack for Polarion PH50



## Fibo (Aug 17, 2015)

Hello everybody.

I need a Battery Pack for PH40/50 Polarion.
It should be working good, even the Battery Indication
Does anybody want to sold or does anybody know where to get them?
Thank you for helping


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Aug 17, 2015)

Go to Polarion-store or Sparetech (same people) - they have at least 1 in stock.


----------



## Fibo (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank You for the information but i will wait if yomeone maybe wants to sell one.....the Price ist very high ;-)


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Fibo said:


> Thank You for the information but i will wait if yomeone maybe wants to sell one.....the Price ist very high ;-)



Old Polarion batteries did not like to be discharged for long periods. New batteries (2015 version) don't have this problem. You may save in the short term but not in the long term.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Aug 18, 2015)

High powered lights don't use 99 cent batteries. Your PH50 is expensive light. I doubt that you're going to find a cheep battery.

You might see if a company that rebuilds battery packs can do yours.


----------



## bulbmogul (Aug 18, 2015)

You need a battery and you was just showed a battery and now you dont want it. Do you think they are cheap? Good luck..


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Aug 18, 2015)

NoNotAgain and bulbmogul,

Good comments. The PH50 was a very powerful light and the battery pack was very high end (custom build and all), hence the price. The newer battery pack has a different circuit inside and is better protected again discharging. Long term discharge was a problem for law enforcement types who would use the light one night and leave it discharged in trunk for months at a time. 

I am not sure that I would get a non-working battery rebuilt. I would consider that high risk/low reward. Many things could go wrong.


----------



## Fibo (Aug 19, 2015)

Thank you very much for the Answers
I know that there was Battery packs available in the Past for about 200 Euro. This is the Reason why 300 Dollar excluding Shippings Costs and Fees is too much for me......This will be about double of the Price if you compare it with Battery Packs before 1 or 2 Years;-)
I have opened one Battery Pack before some Time and the Cells was not perfect for what they was built for.....they where OK but Polarion even had get better Cells if they want ;-)
The Battery Packs of the Past do not work anymore if they ws not used some Years.....I have tested some and they are all defect:-(


----------



## NoNotAgain (Aug 19, 2015)

Not owning a Polarion light, I can't say what battery was used, whether it was a NiCad, NiMH, or lithium ion. 

I have a few older lights that haven't been used in years that were NiCad powered. All of the batteries are dead and won't take a charge. My Nighthunter One used a 20 volt lead acid battery that died. Xenonics doesn't like to sell to civilians, don't have any betteries in stock and when they become available next year will be $550 each. I built one from new lap top batteries and a PCB and found a lithium polymer battery that fit inside my light.

All of the short arc lights being sold use a proprietary battery. They are proprietary, because when they were designed no commercial battery had the amps or voltage required to run the light. 

Your choice, purchase the battery from Sparetech, or find someone that can rebuild yours. Otherwise, sell the light and purchase a light that uses 18650 batteries.


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Aug 19, 2015)

Fibo,

The Euro is weak at the moment (heard of Greece!). I don't know your location and can't comment on shipping, VAT or fees. In the US, shipping is about $20. If you are overseas, it may be possible to get the light shipped directly from Korea. I think your best bet is to contact polarion-store or Sparetech and provide them with more specific information. I am sure that they can find a way to help you out.


----------



## Fibo (Aug 27, 2015)

Sorry for the late Answer but Thank you again for your Helping
Very busy at the Moment but still lucky to read your Answers!


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 27, 2015)

You could ask at http://www.knivesandtools.de/de/ct/polarion-hid-lampen.htm They sell Polarion and might be able to help you out from within the EU. Same here http://www.flashlightshop.de/advanc...Csid=30cda2e7fbcdae8f6ec62ebc05cacec4&x=0&y=0

Same poop happened with the battery packs of my Microfire HID. That´s why I won´t buy any more lights with proprietary batteries.

Eric


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Aug 28, 2015)

Neither of these sites have the spare batteries but I am certain that they can get them. Price will be same as US source but it may be simpler from a VAT/shipping standpoint.

Again, I am certain that if you reach out to Sparetech or either of these European companies directly, help should be forthcoming although it won't be free.

There are thousands of proprietary batteries (in phones, in computers, in lights, in all kinds of electronic products. These batteries are designed to give the best form factor for a given design/application. 

In the case of Polarion, that means a certain diameter (to fit well in the hand) and power density (to give the bright white light they are known for). Limiting oneself to off the shelf batteries means exactly that: limiting oneself.


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 28, 2015)

A cellphone for example is something I understand the use of a proprietary rechargeable. A flashlight, certainly not. 18650s and so on are certainly not off the shelf batteries and I see it quite contrary, buying a flaslight with a proprietary rechargeable is limiting oneself...... to that proprietary thing. Had the thread starter bought a light that used 18650s instead of a proprietary he wouldn´t have to buy a $300 battery pack after the one in the light just died. He´d just had to put in a few 18650s for maybe $60 in quality cells. I also understand a company like Polarion has to protect itself from societys dumbness......certainly some cheap *** ultrafire crap rechargeables would find their way into a $1-2000 HID light and who knows how that might end.

Eric


----------



## NoNotAgain (Aug 28, 2015)

I own 7-8 HID Short arc lights. Everyone uses a proprietary battery. I knew this going in and it was my choice to purchase. 
Some manufacturers provide great customer service and have batteries readability available. Others have not so good customer service and don't want to sell to non government entities. 

Your choice is three fold, sell the light and move on, purchase a factory new battery, or rebuild the one you have. 

Two of the three are difficult decisions, the third is learning something new. Your choice.


----------



## Polarion-Sparetech2 (Aug 31, 2015)

To Eric and NoNotAgain,

All good points. I will visit Polarion factory later this year and I will ask what their thought process is when it comes to batteries. They sell smaller lights with CR-type batteries (Atom for example) but most of their other lights use proprietary cells. 

I imagine that the answer will be two-fold: many/all of their lights are water resistant (CF type) or submersible (PH, Abyss, etc). That probably implies something on the battery front. Second point: all Polarion lights are developed for SAR or military customers. All product parameters are derived from this development process. If say Korea army does not care about proprietary batteries, than this is what retail customers get.

I was involved in a military tender recently and it was clear that parameters such as battery life, light color, impact resistance, water resistance were of paramount importance. Proprietary or not proprietary batteries was not even listed as a requirement.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Aug 31, 2015)

Polarion-Sparetech2,

I'm involved in design, prototyping and final build of devises sold to the military. Knowing the the military uses a lot of CR-123A batteries, my last design used a primary lithium battery. Longer lasting than alkaline batteries, flatter discharge curves and no leaks.
The customer came back and indicated that they wanted a AA format alkaline battery only. When I followed up that I could tweak the circuit for a AA lithium, the emphatically stated, alkaline AA only. 
This made my packaging larger and introduces another point for a devise failure due to leaking batteries.

I was lucky enough to track down a Surefire Hellfighter 4 which houses a lithium pack, which is definitely a propriety battery. After speaking with both Surefire and another company which had knowledge of the contract, it was a very narrowly worded contract that meant that this was going to be the set up, no changes will be discussed.


----------



## XeRay (Sep 1, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> Polarion-Sparetech2,
> 
> I'm involved in design, prototyping and final build of devises sold to the military. Knowing the the military uses a lot of CR-123A batteries, my last design used a primary lithium battery. Longer lasting than alkaline batteries, flatter discharge curves and no leaks.
> The customer came back and indicated that they wanted a AA format alkaline battery only. When I followed up that I could tweak the circuit for a AA lithium, the emphatically stated, alkaline AA only.
> This made my packaging larger and introduces another point for a devise failure due to leaking batteries.




There are ENERGIZER brand lithium AA primaries at the supermarket. They are very commonly available.


----------



## NoNotAgain (Sep 1, 2015)

XeRay said:


> There are ENERGIZER brand lithium AA primaries at the supermarket. They are very commonly available.



Well aware that there are Energizer lithium AA batteries. They however aren't in the government supply chain. The higher voltage of the AA lithium batteries would require a recalibration of the devise which is why I asked. The circuit board is packed full of surface mount IC's and four adjustment pots. All units are hand tuned for optimum sensitivity.

I showed the procurement people responsible for my contract alkaline batteries that failed and they didn't care. OK. I asked about warranty of the devises damaged by leaky batteries, I've got no liability, they don't even want repair services. 

My life would have been simpler had I been able to use the CR123A battery.


----------



## XeRay (Sep 1, 2015)

NoNotAgain said:


> Well aware that there are Energizer lithium AA batteries. They however aren't in the government supply chain. The higher voltage of the AA lithium batteries would require a recalibration of the devise which is why I asked. The circuit board is packed full of surface mount IC's and four adjustment pots. All units are hand tuned for optimum sensitivity.
> 
> I showed the procurement people responsible for my contract alkaline batteries that failed and they didn't care. OK. I asked about warranty of the devises damaged by leaky batteries, I've got no liability, they don't even want repair services. My life would have been simpler had I been able to use the CR123A battery.



They like to spend our money stupidly, it rarely makes much sense how they think. And they will gladly pay $1000 to $1300 for the new surefire ARC3 battery pack.

In your case they probably wanted to use a battery that's readily available anywhere in the world, in almost any town of any size.


----------

